# Viper 5901 Remote start



## sbristow84 (Dec 7, 2013)

I just moved from San Diego, CA to Cuba, MO. Basically I need to know how to change my remote start run time. It is currently set for 5 minutes. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## sbristow84 (Dec 7, 2013)

Anybody at all?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try the last post here setting the time on a viper 5901 remote


----------



## sbristow84 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks but that is not it. I know how to change the time. I need to know how to change the amount of time that my remote start will run once I turn it on.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It may be factory set for length of time and is not changeable.

BG


----------



## sbristow84 (Dec 7, 2013)

I got it. It is detailed how to change it in the installation manual. But seeing as how I had it installed in an authorized dealer in San Diego, I did not have the installation instructions. I found them on the interwebz. If somebody else is having issues let me know. Thanks though.


----------

